# Fake Vtc5's



## MarkK (30/8/14)

Please, this is out to the vendors and to users!

Stay educated, dont go for the cheap save a buck deals and please BRING IN LEGIT STOCK

Or this might happen

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## MarkK (30/8/14)

This was inside a dual Sx350 box mod...

POP goes the weasel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (30/8/14)

Reddit link


----------



## Silver (30/8/14)

Thanks for the headsup @MarkK 
Have moved this to the "Batteries" thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis (30/8/14)

MarkK said:


> Please, this is out to the vendors and to users!
> 
> Stay educated, dont go for the cheap save a buck deals and please BRING IN LEGIT STOCK
> 
> ...


 
Eish, yomajo!

You know it's nasty when it ruptures the sides...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

